
Apply HN: Create Interactive/Visual Courses for Computer Science and Tech - fahimulhaq
We are building Educative.io to let anyone create Interactive and Visual courses for CS&#x2F;Tech. Creating and publishing courses is free for authors and our WYSIWIG editor enables quick creation of interactive and visual content. Learners will buy courses through our marketplace and they will be able to learn better using visualizations and can do interactive exercises to quickly learn new concepts.<p>We are now working on creating full-fledge interactive environments that will let authors create courses on Data Science, Big Data, AI etc. where all the execution happens on our servers and learners can interact with their sand-boxed environments.<p>And we just released our iOS app today (will be in app store in a few hours).<p>Some examples are<p>Coderust 2.0: Faster Coding Interview Preparation using Visualizations - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.educative.io&#x2F;collection&#x2F;5642554087309312&#x2F;5679846214598656<p>Learn ReactJS in Browser (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.educative.io&#x2F;collection&#x2F;5638830484881408&#x2F;70001)
======
buss
> they will be able to learn better using visualizations

This claim sticks out to me. Have you validated it? How do you know that
people will actually be able to learn better or faster? Are you sure that's
what's missing from this market?

~~~
fahimulhaq
Yes, we have validated (at least to some extent). Here's how we've validated
it so far.

1\. Talking to the people who have bought a course. The most common theme has
been that they were more focused with interactive animations than a video
lecture.

2\. Sometimes, people want to learn but setting up an environment (even though
it's part of the learning) is daunting. Installing libraries, setting up
environments etc. We take that friction out.

3\. Research from CMU on Interactive Learning for CS is here:
[http://www.ischoolguide.com/articles/25866/20150916/carnegie...](http://www.ischoolguide.com/articles/25866/20150916/carnegie-
mellon-university-study-interactive-learning-online-courses-moocs.htm)

4\. FCC recommends use of interactive books and their research showed 30-80%
increase in learning outcomes.

~~~
fahimulhaq
Found the link to FCC's Fact sheet[PDF]:
[https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-312244A1.p...](https://apps.fcc.gov/edocs_public/attachmatch/DOC-312244A1.pdf)

------
fahimulhaq
Demo or Educative's editor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYvAuFR0r_0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYvAuFR0r_0)

